# Signing up to ESPN



## Homer (23 Aug 2009)

Has anyone managed to sign up to ESPN?

I have a Sky satellite dish and I decided to subscribe in time for today's Tottenham v West Ham game, so I called the number showing on ESPN.

I got a recorded message telling me that I would save money by signing up via my interactive menu or by logging onto sky.com.

So I went onto the interactive menu and went through various screens before arriving at a message telling me that this service is not currently available via the interactive menu.

I then went onto sky.com and was obliged to spend about ten minutes signing on as a MySky member and I then went through the steps needed to upgrade my package to include ESPN.

When I went to checkout, I got a message saying: "We are sorry! Unfortunately, we are currently unable to continue with your order online. Please call one of the following numbers to continue:"

So I called the number listed and after choosing various options, I was invited to enter my phone number, including STD code. I entered my number and it wasn't recognised. I tried again adding 003531 instead of 01 and again it wasn't recognised. I was then told to hold while I was being put through to an operator. After waiting a short while, I got a message saying that all their operators were busy and to please try signing up via their interactive service or online at sky.com!

Any suggestions?

Homer


----------



## Lilly2099 (24 Aug 2009)

Unfortunately my boyfriend signed up succesfully by calling sky it only took a few minutes


----------



## Homer (24 Aug 2009)

Thanks Lilly

I tried again using the customer service number instead of the 'special' number shown on the website and I managed to get signed up.

Felt like I was in the twilight zone for a while, though.

Regards
Homer


----------



## Stevo2006 (25 Aug 2009)

Can i ask how much it cost?


----------



## Sneem-Man (30 Aug 2009)

Stevo2006 said:


> Can i ask how much it cost?


 

I think it sets me back 12.99 Euro per month


----------

